# Linebreeding question(s)



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Say there is a dog that is 2-2 (or anything really) on a certain litter like a "B" litter (so say Buddy and Bobo are both grandsires and they are littermates), is that basically the same as being linebred 2-2 on just Buddy or Bobo, since it's the same litter?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting question. 

I know I've seen people makes notes on when they line breed on a litter but usually it's a quality consistent litter (like the Wannaer Hoehen "W" litter). I guess it's a question on genetics. Can siblings produce the same progeny? I don't know. 

Thinking out loud here...
If you assume that siblings might as well be the same dog because of their genetics, you can also make the further assumption that siblings are breed worthy based on the achievements of one. I know I read somewhere on here that the best dog in the litter has the same genetics as the worst dog in the litter...as an argument for looking at consistency in the litter when choosing a possible breeding dog...but you still pick the best dog. And if you had a choice between a puppy from a BSP competitor and his untitled brother...which would you choose? I would probably want the one from the BSP competitor. It's hard but when I think of me and my siblings...well we're not the same. Sure it's the same parents and genetic potential, but I think some things can be inherited more strongly in some progeny than in the others. 

So, the conclusion I am going to draw here is No. It's not the same. Instead you have a 3-3 line breeding on Buddy and Bobo's parents.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input, that does make sense, calling it a 3-3 on the parents of the litter. I do have a real example in mind, but it was just an ad for a show dog I saw on the PDB and I know nothing about the dog, or the litter being linebred on other than one of the two seems more popular/more heavily used. I had never seen that before, advertising as being linebred on "x"-litter.

Although maybe from a show standpoint where they are focusing so much more on type from an aesthetic standpoint and less on the characteristics of the dog as far as the temperament and the work...maybe if the litter was very type-y and consistent it would be more like a 2-2 on the "X"-litter, as advertised?


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Each puppy inherits 1/2 of its genes from each parent, meaning that each parent only contributes 1/2 of its OWN genes to a pup. So, theoretically, two full siblings could have NO genes in common. Not likely, tho!









And the more linebred a litter is, the less variation there is between the genes (potential gene pool) of the parents, so the more uniform the litter. That's the point of linebreeding, isn't it? To solidify the good points and get them consistently in ALL the puppies. Of course, it can also allow hidden, _un_desirable traits to surface.

If it was easy, anyone could do it!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Kessy is linebred on the U-Litter Kirschental, and it's noted on her papers along with the other linebreeding...I don't have them with me at the moment but it says something like...
3, 4 Troll vd Bosen Nachbarshaft
4, 5 Uran/Uwe vom Kirschental

That's not exactly it, but it's close (I think!). So yes a dog can be linebred on a certain litter, and the SV does note it on papers.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They will also list the linebreeding on full siblings who are not littermaltes. 

For example my first GSD was linebred on *Breed vom Lierberg (Fello-Bernd) 5-4. Fello and Bernd were full brothers.


----------

